
Who is a software architect? What is software architecture? - bbody
https://scalibq.wordpress.com/2019/09/12/who-is-a-software-architect-what-is-software-architecture/
======
jeffreygoesto
I would like to add that a good software architect (type 2 of course ;->) also
needs a good deal of domain knowlege. Designing for the most probable future
changes is the hardest but most effective part of that role.

~~~
Scali
I would like to nuance that by saying it's nice if you have a good deal of
domain knowledge, but my article focuses more on the case where you venture
into new territory, and the architect is the person who needs to obtain the
required domain knowledge.

In my 20+ years of work experience, I rarely worked on projects where I had
all the relevant knowledge beforehand. Most of the time, it was 'learning on
the job'. For example, I once worked on the software for an automated orchid
greenhouse. Now how many software architects would have domain knowledge of
growing, categorizing and shipping orchids? It's the client who had the domain
knowledge, and as an architect I had to extract the relevant information from
them, and translate it to a software context.

I never did anything with flowers since, so that domain knowledge was never
used again. It was like that for most of my projects.

